

Show HN - my project 'Wage Slave', visualises wage in realtime - jackshepherd
http://salarygraph.co.uk/wage-slave/

======
jackshepherd
The quote at the bottom is a bit tongue in cheek! I found it surprising how
slowly money accrues even with very high salaries when you watch in real time.
A watched pot I suppose...

------
ckluis
Add up 10 people on a conference call and all of a sudden the cost of calls is
pretty hysterical to watch.

